# Heavy on the forehand



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

What are some ways you can get a horse off the forehand?


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Depends onthe reason the horse i sheavy ..if the horse is built downhill it is going to be difficult tolighten that front end. Now, that isn/t to say you can/t lighten it up some.

For the basics, try doing a lot of gait to halt transitions...walk to halt, trot to halt, canter to halt, concentrating on using your leg to push the horse into the bridle while creating an invisible wall with your hand. In other words, don't bring your hands forward when you ask for the halt. Keep the contact, sit back and sit deep, use leg and halt.


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

He's not really built downhill, he's pretty balanced.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

It depends on how well you ride. You can do all the exercises under the sun, but if you don't ride them correctly, there will be no improvement. 

Basically, millions of transitions each ride, between gaits and within gaits, changes of rein, spiralling in/out on a circle, teaching turn on the forehand, shoulder in. 
There's no magical quick fix, you need to be able to ride the horse forward, and hold it up and together with your seat.


----------



## Milking Moo Moos (May 4, 2012)

I ride multiple horses in lessons, I know that every horse is different. The horse I ride that had trouble with being on the forehand was always moving slow, with her head down low. I really had to pick her head up, and ask her to give to the bit. To get her on the bit I bent her to the inside and pushed her onto the outside rein using the inside indirect rein and inside leg. Then she had her head up higher( not up super high, just normal now) and was giving to the bit. Next I asked her to pick up the speed a little. Once she picked up the speed to a normal pace I tightened my reins a little, and pushed her forward with my seat to round her out. After a little bit of that she was engaging her hind end, and off the forehand.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Ground poles, roll backs, backing, turns on the haunches.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Kayty said:


> You can do all the exercises under the sun, but if you don't ride them correctly, there will be no improvement.


You took words out of my mouth. Transitions etc. helps tremendously, BUT if you know how to do it correctly (and yes, it takes time, sometime whole a lot). 

OP, could you take some lessons on your horse with the good trainer? At least you'll get some professional opinion and suggestions on how to deal with it.


----------



## Flashboy2011 (Apr 2, 2012)

I would deffinetly say Transitions, but also collect the horse. I ride a level horse who is lazy and on his forearm all the time.. if you collect them, they have to round themselves... and there fore takes them off their front legs. that horse i mentioned, he would always do that and also jump on him forearm, i would collect him every time i rode him. Now, he never is really on his forehand and he jumps really well!  it takes time and patience, but keep working on it... it will help!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Excuse my confusion... but how does one collect a horse while it is on the forehand? And how do you make a horse collect in a way that makes it 'round itself'?


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Kayty said:


> Excuse my confusion... but how does one collect a horse while it is on the forehand? And how do you make a horse collect in a way that makes it 'round itself'?


Because loads of people here throw the word "collection" around without knowing what it means or knowing that it is the pinnacle of the training scale.

To them (particularly western riders) it just means "put the horse's head down".

Classic example of putting the cart before the horse: 


> if you collect them, they have to round themselves.


It's why I've stopped responding to threads like this. It's impossible to communicate when even the basic meaning of terms is not agreed upon.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Because you are trying to get into an AQHA type frame you are probably slowing him down and forcing headset too quickly. My suggestion is to ride in a forward motion when you start your ride. Do a good posting trot and don't really worry about the head. Push him forward with his back end and sort of lift up on the reins a little. He won't like it, I'm not saying hold his head way up high or anything but pick it up so he has to lift his shoulders if that makes sense, and once you feel him riding correctly, then ask for headset, once you get that then you can start asking for the slower trots.

Is he giving to the bit?


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

farmpony84 said:


> Because you are trying to get into an AQHA type frame you are probably slowing him down and forcing headset too quickly. My suggestion is to ride in a forward motion when you start your ride. Do a good posting trot and don't really worry about the head. Push him forward with his back end and sort of lift up on the reins a little. He won't like it, I'm not saying hold his head way up high or anything but pick it up so he has to lift his shoulders if that makes sense, and once you feel him riding correctly, then ask for headset, once you get that then you can start asking for the slower trots.
> 
> Is he giving to the bit?


Actually, that's exactly what I do now. A few weeks ago I rode him and he did exceptionally well, then ever since then he's done great. At the beginning of the ride, I let him trot however he wants (at a controlled speed of course); I post and I just let him loosen up a bit. After a lap or two around the arena he's putting his head down on his own and leaving it there, striding out well...it just feels really good. So I've stopped asking him to put his head down really because now he's just doing it naturally! And he has a GREAT slow trot with still plenty of impulsion.


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

Also, I find the more I push him forward into a long and low stride, the better his headset gets.


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

And yes, he gives to the bit very well. 
Thanks!


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Headset is meaningless. How the horse uses his hind legs, abdominals, and top line muscles is everything.

I wish the word headset would disappear from the horse world forever.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

howrsegirl123 said:


> Also, I find the more I push him forward into a long and low stride, the better his headset gets.


Head/neck isn't as important; you want the horse's spine to round up. Therefore beginning to carry himself. Reins should be long enough that they aren't death-grip tight, but not terribly loose either.

YOU have to be loose, and ask for forward forward forward. (And I don't mean rushing off like he's being chased by tigers.. he needs to be forward in a controlled manner. Use your seat to control that tempo.)

Push him forward, follow with a nice loose seat, not bracing against anything.

As Kayty said, ride your horse properly, when he's set up properly, including a half halt, transition him to a different gait ( or a figure.) Prepare him again, and transition him back down or change direction. Keep balancing him and sending him forward.

Throw "collection" out of the window, right now. That comes way WAY later. I'm talking years later, as many equine professionals in top ranks are STILL working on that.

When he's properly off the forehand you could stop and he would stop on the rear, not plow or drag or dig into the front.

It takes times and a good instructor is crucial as you aren't experienced enough to tell when they're put together or what you need to add.. YET!

And for heaven's sake, please be teachable. If your horse was doing all of this already, you wouldn't be here asking would you? I don't know it all, no one does. I'm willing to try and accept that maybe I've got some work to do.

Not just talking to the OP, by the way.


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

I never said I was done or didn't have work to do! I was just sharing that I know what another person was talking about and that it worked for my horse.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

howrsegirl123 said:


> I never said I was done or didn't have work to do! I was just sharing that I know what another person was talking about and that it worked for my horse.


Noo that wasn't for you, though it is very important to be teachable 

Maybe you could post a video and we could help you out better if you still don't quite understand?

Do you have an instructor, btw?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Kayty said:


> Excuse my confusion... but how does one collect a horse while it is on the forehand? And how do you make a horse collect in a way that makes it 'round itself'?


Lol, Kayty! I think mildot already said it: most people don't use the word "collection" in true meaning of it.


----------



## MLShunterjumper (Mar 17, 2012)

It depends on the situation, but the school horse that I ride gets on his forehand and starts getting heavy on the forehand, and getting fast and cutting corners. I find that a good solution is to make him go deeper into his corners, that way he needs to collect himself a bit. Still, I am no dressage rider, so if you're looking for anything but basic balance I won't be a huge help.


----------



## Flashboy2011 (Apr 2, 2012)

actually i do not believe that collection is just keeping you horse's head down. and fyi i do know what i means to collect your horse. And i train with horses and have been taught by great riders and trainers what collection is and how to round a horse and collect it to keep the horse off it's forearm.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Well, if you know it all already - no need to ask us nuffties that have no idea


----------

